
Donald Trump Wants Peter Thiel on the Supreme Court, Sources Say - grej
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/entry/trump-peter-thiel-supreme-court_us_57d80d57e4b09d7a687f9b03?section=&
======
andriesm
No scent of bias against either Trump or Thiel in this article ;-)

